# lynchage collectif



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

Bon voilà, on m'a fermer la porte du coudboul au nez... :rose:

 Comme je sais que pour certain c'etait comme leur fils; je me repand sur la place publique et vous autorise a me lyncher a coup de ce que vous vouley !!! 

 Apres c'est bagarre generale oblig' !  


 aller :casse: :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

c'est pas te lyncher qu'on voudrait


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas te lyncher qu'on voudrait


 
A la moutarde ?


----------



## nato kino (2 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas te lyncher qu'on voudrait



Tu as envie de te remettre à la cuisine ?  :mouais:


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

ca veut dire que je vais finir en ravioli au bec bunsen ?


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ca veut dire que je vais finir en ravioli au bec bunsen ?


Non. Plus classe que ça, tout de même....

Dans une marmitte, au feu de bois....

Il faut y aller doucement...


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

:rose: trop d'honneur...la souffrance a petit feu j'en fremit


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

C'est normal d'avoir fermé ce thread


----------



## Foguenne (2 Novembre 2004)

Je me suis trompé, je croyais que c'était un thread pour décoris.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal d'avoir fermé ce thread



Vade retro futur modo  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis trompé, je croyais que c'était un thread pour décoris.


trop bon ! trop bon ! le comble c'est que je peux pas te bouler


----------



## Foguenne (2 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vade retro futur modo  :mouais:



Je t'ai mis un coup de boule rouge, juste parce que ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais plus testé cette fonction.


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vade retro futur modo  :mouais:


 Il à toujours été convenu que les threads ferment à 500 pages maxi 
Là on à même eu du rab, alors pourquoi rouspéter ?


----------



## semac (2 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal d'avoir fermé ce thread


Mouuuarff toi aussi t'es en campagne


----------



## Nephou (2 Novembre 2004)

JE profite de la réactivation des forums pour flooder  un coup, après j'arrête  global


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai mis un coup de boule rouge, juste parce que ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais plus testé cette fonction.



Que puis-je faire contre Modérator et ses supers pouvoirs moi


----------



## Captain_X (2 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas te lyncher qu'on voudrait


 Hop là ..... j'en connais qui vont prendre des tartes


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

C'est du flood ici ???


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est du flood ici ???


 reste pas là ! ça boule rouge par ici !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est du flood ici ???



Non, c'est un thread daltonien


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

y sont ou les 101 daltoniens ???

 (=> j'ai ptet trop abuser du rouge a midi non  je sors ???)


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

De toute façon un lapin qui a la myxomatose voit toujours rouge ...


----------



## Bassman (2 Novembre 2004)

Miam un lapin a la moutarde ??

C'est a quelle heure la bagarre générale ?? pasque j'ai plus le net a la maison pour l'instant et j'aimerais bien participer a la bagarre, ca a toujours été mon petit plaisir sur un terrain ca  :rose:


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

J'ai mixé au pacha mais pas au matoz !!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mixé au pacha mais pas au matoz !!



   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dedalus (2 Novembre 2004)

Bah un lynchage, c'est toujours collectif, non ? (C'est le piment pléonastique qui fait office de moutarde   
Mais bon, y'a sans doute des amateurs pour des petits lynchages privés...


----------



## Bassman (2 Novembre 2004)

Oui moi, mais que avec des bouleurs qui boulent a plus de 7Pts   : :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> ....le piment pléonastique ....fait office de moutarde ...


Capilotractée comme expression, non ?


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

petite infusion de science pour digerer le lapin


----------



## Bassman (2 Novembre 2004)

Nan merci dool j'en bouffe assez la journée de la science


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

mouarf...c'est ça t'as fait overdose alors


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oui moi, mais que avec des bouleurs qui boulent a plus de 7Pts   : :love:



c'est pas la force mais l'intention qui compte


----------



## Bassman (2 Novembre 2004)

J'prefere quand même quand les lynchages privés sont virils


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

hf hf; mais dites moi ça sent la testosterone d'un coup non ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Novembre 2004)

Qu'est ce qui te fait dire ca ??


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

hf hf hf...ah nan ça sent plutot les poils grillés là !...

 Oh bassou retourne toi t'as le feu au cul   

 :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oui moi, mais que avec des bouleurs qui boulent a plus de 7Pts   : :love:


 Espèce d'Elitiste! 
Newbies Powaaaa


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Newbies Powaaaa


Mais de quoi tu parles ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mais de quoi tu parles ?


il réclame un coup d'rouge


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

J'en ai plus non plus


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

Le matraquage de gueules a commencé ??


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

non on dirait que la machine a mangé trop de riz


----------



## nato kino (2 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'prefere quand même quand les lynchages privés sont virils



Grosse cochonne !!  :love:


----------



## monoeil (2 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oui moi, mais que avec des bouleurs qui boulent a plus de 7Pts   : :love:


Toi qui est fort en sciences, les quantités négligeables méritent vraiment négligence?


Sinon, ce matin je m'étais permis un cassage de portraits à 1 pt, juste avant que la porte ne claque


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

Quoi monoeil tu veux mon doigt ??  
 C'est pas ici qu'on reclame en + 


 Quoiqu'il en soit j'ai essayer mais j'ai pas pu...la machine elle veut pas


----------



## monoeil (2 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Quoi monoeil tu veux mon doigt ??
> C'est pas ici qu'on reclame en +
> 
> 
> Quoiqu'il en soit j'ai essayer mais j'ai pas pu...la machine elle veut pas


 


Tu t'appelles Bassman maintenant?


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

bah oui !!!!


 Ah non merde c'est mon autre moi lui


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

bon bon s'il faut vraiment lyncher alors....


----------



## Dedalus (2 Novembre 2004)

mais où sont passés les plumes et le goudron ?


----------



## bengilli (2 Novembre 2004)

il a joué, il a perdu


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il réclame un coup d'rouge


 Viens, viens!  :casse:


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

*Bon bah voilà, je tenais a remercier tous mes amis ici presents....

Je n'ai pas pluE au grand patron qui a cru que JE cherchais des emmerdes 

Je pense que tous au bar que vous aviez bien vu que je venais ici pour rigoler sans troller !

Mais le message est pas passé...je viens de perdre pres de 700 points pour n'avoir rien fait (il me semble)

Alors grand patron Macgé, vous m'avez refroidiE, c'est reussi !   

Mes amis fermez moi ce thread *


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Alors grand patron Macgé, vous m'avez refroidiE, c'est reussi !


Chaude comme toi ? pas possible !   (<- c'est ca chercher les emmerdes )


----------



## semac (2 Novembre 2004)

en même temps je lui court après depuis quelques temps et.... rien  :mouais: 

MMMMmmm vous coyez que ça viendrai de moi   

NNnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannn :rateau:


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

c'est quoi ce delire, pas compris 
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à dool.


----------



## semac (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce delire, pas compris
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à dool.


essai sur moi pour voir ??


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> *Bon bah voilà, je tenais a remercier tous mes amis ici presents....
> 
> Je n'ai pas pluE au grand patron qui a cru que JE cherchais des emmerdes
> 
> ...



Ben tient, on peut aussi me les enlever les miens. Vu le niveau franchement... Un modo normal aurait fusionné les deux sujets, ou les fermer,  genre c'est par un feature de vBulletin, mais non, bon ok.


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

Semac, j ete sais pervers mais pas si vicieu tout de meme 

Grug...bengili m'a virer tout mes points de reputation car il a cru que moi, mec dans mon etat apparement, voulais foutre la merde en ouvrant ce thread apres le coudboul....

Un gros delire en fait...mauvais trip pour moi mais bon....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> *je viens de perdre pres de 700 points pour n'avoir rien fait*



Et quelle peine t'étais-tu donnée pour les mériter ?


----------



## nato kino (2 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chaude comme toi ? pas possible !   (<- c'est ca chercher les emmerdes )



'tain merde !!   

Mackie a réussi à piquer un pass d'admin !!  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et quelle peine t'étais-tu donnée pour les mériter ?


Je ne crois pas doc que là est la question, et moi ??? avec mes 2710 points ? quel mérite ? aucun... je crois plutôt que cette disco était par nature incontrolable, soit, mais c'est pas moi qui l'ai instauré. Sûr ce cas précis, franchement, c'est plus limite, c'est le néant. Une fusion ou un lock, comme d'hab, ok, mais ça ?


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et quelle peine t'étais-tu donnée pour les mériter ?



Je n'en ai pas eu que grace au thread au coudboul si l'alusion est là !!!

Demandons a nos camarades...je pense en avoir sorti des bien assez marrantes pour meriter mes points.....

Le flood c'est pas mon dada il me semble...et le matraquage de points gratos c'est pas mon cheval non plus il me semble...retournons au thread coudboul voir qui reclamais le + !!

Putain je suis ptete nouvelle mais ça se fait pas nan ???

C'est pas ma vie qu'on joue mais j'aimerai quand meme comprendre !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en ai pas eu que grace au thread au coudboul si l'alusion est là !!!
> 
> Demandons a nos camarades...je pense en avoir sorti des bien assez marrantes pour meriter mes points.....
> 
> ...



Je suis totalement d'accord avec toi!
Tu n'as tué personne  :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ma vie qu'on joue mais j'aimerai quand meme comprendre !


Il n'y a rien a comprendre c'est comme ça, mê^me pas un problème de flood (ça se verrait autrement...) ni de racolage (ça ça ce voit encore plus) mais bon respectons les décisions personnelles.  :sick:


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

respect de que dalle ouais...si c'est ça la decompression des journee de boulot, si c'est ça la liberte d'expression dans le respect (justement) de l'ambiance, si c'est ça le 500eme degre d'aujourd'hui...
moi je dis plus rien quoi !
Mon personnage là il est detruit...et mon respect des lieux est desintegre aussi...

Rha putain qu'elle a ete conne de lancer son sujet titré lynchage aussi  c'est ça mon probleme : trop naive dans mes titres :mouais:


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et quelle peine t'étais-tu donnée pour les mériter ?


 
Doc, le système des coudbouls a été perverti dès son apparition.
c'est un jeu, où la présence, le sens de la formule, le jeu de mot facile, l'endurance ont au moins autant d'importance que le mérite.

C'est un peu sévère comme sanction, (pour double post) que de retirer à Dool presque 2 mois d'efforts et de présence. 

Mais peut etre est-il temps d'en finir avec ce systéme de coudbouls ?


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

Waou, cool Dool, tu vas bientôt passer les 500 posts !  :love:


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

ouais c'est vrai ça !

Fetons ça j'ai encore 6 points disco a virer...    

(paske pendant tout ce deballage, on me boule encore c'est pas horrible ça )






DERISIOOOOOONNNN AMOUUUUUUUR DE MA VIIIIIIIIEEEEEEe


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Mais peut etre est-il temps d'en finir avec ce systéme de coudbouls ?



S'il faut en arriver là, c'est une proposition que je peux soutenir.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> presque 2 mois d'efforts



Peut-être n'avons-nous pas tout à fait la même conception de l'effort.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Rha putain qu'elle a ete conne de lancer son sujet titré lynchage aussi  c'est ça mon probleme : trop naive dans mes titres :mouais:


Qu'est-ce que tu veux, méthode militaire, on perd la maitrise de son instrument comme on veut pas corriger assez vite, mais il est trop tard alors on en abat un, voilà.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> S'il faut en arriver là, c'est une proposition que je peux soutenir.


c'était la décision à prendre...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que tu veux, méthode militaire, on perd la maitrise de son instrument comme on veut pas corriger assez vite, mais il est trop tard alors on en abat un, voilà.



Ça s'appelle une décision. Et, non, le bar n'est pas une zone de non-droit.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'était la décision à prendre...



J'imagine qu'il est encore temps de la prendre ou, mieux, si c'est possible, de supprimer ce système pour les seuls forums de libre expression (il n'y a pas de raison pour que les forums techniques pâtissent des conneries du bar).


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'appelle une décision. Et, non, le bar n'est pas une zone de non-droit.


Il y a des nuances dans les décisions, je parlais de la méthode là. S'il faut remettre les coups de boules dans le chemin qu'on avait prévu ce n'est pas la bonne méthode... loin de là...


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

ca reparera pas mon sentiment de rejet mais c'est pas plus mal pour les autres qui peuvent subir ce sort....   :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine qu'il est encore temps de la prendre ou, mieux, si c'est possible, de supprimer ce système pour les seuls forums de libre expression (il n'y a pas de raison pour que les forums techniques pâtissent des conneries du bar).


Dis-donc toi, tu t'es trompé de fen^tre c'est pas iChat ici


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des nuances dans les décisions, je parlais de la méthode là. S'il faut remettre les coups de boules dans le chemin qu'on avait prévu ce n'est pas la bonne méthode... loin de là...



C'est bien pourquoi je soutiens la proposition de Grug : il est sans doute déjà trop tard pour modifier le comportement des habitués à cet égard.


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de lire ce sujet.
Je me marre


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ca reparera pas mon sentiment de rejet mais c'est pas plus mal pour les autres qui peuvent subir ce sort....   :mouais:


ouais, ca fait peur, m'en fout -700 ca m'en laisse encore pas mal


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire ce sujet.
> Je me marre



La voix de la raison !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire ce sujet.
> Je me marre


chiche on boule rouge pour rire ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire ce sujet.
> Je me marre


calme toi et compte tes cpu dans ton G5 mono


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

et moi aussi je peut etre taquine ou je vais etre bannie ????  

Punaise moi aussi il me fais marrer ce lynchage


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

les coud'boules c'est nul


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> calme toi et compte tes cpu dans ton G5 mono


C'est sympa de me le rappeler de temps en temps... au cas où j'oublierai


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

500 posts 

Bravo mon lapin bleu


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

merci

Je peut te faire poutoux sur ton crane tout spongieux de poulpe ? :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 500 posts
> 
> Bravo mon lapin bleu



Global, il faut qu'on parle  :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Global, il faut qu'on parle  :hein:


 Euh oui 

ici ou en privé ? :rose:


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

c'est plat to nique entre nous va


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> les coud'boules c'est nul



Le flood aussi.


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le flood aussi.


   le flood,  oui aussi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

Bon, les enfants, je vous remercie de m'avoir offert une soirée d'anniversaire macgéen aussi animée...  ("2 mois d'effort", j'en ris encore...) 

Mort aux coups de boule, et longue vie à MacGeneration !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh oui
> 
> ici ou en privé ? :rose:



Comme tu veux :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

Bon MacGanniversaire :love:




			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mort aux coups de boule, et longue vie à MacGeneration !


----------



## nato kino (2 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et quelle peine t'étais-tu donnée pour les mériter ?



Tu es qui toi, pour juger du bien-fondé de la réputation de tel ou tel personne et si elle est méritée ?! :affraid: :mouais: :hein:

C'est pas nouveau que ça rime à rien ces points, il n'y a qu'à relire les sujets du début, et l'argument choc pour les justifier était justement « un délire » et pas une notation !!

Mais voilà, t'en as trop reçu ou pas assez et maintenant ça t'emmerde ? Ben tu fais comme ceux qui n'en voulaient pas au début et qui vous regardaient nager dans votre  «délire », tu fais avec, point.


----------



## nato kino (2 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le flood aussi.


Tu as oublié les cons.    :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> le flood,  oui aussi


 :affraid:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié les cons.    :love:


 Oh purée, le plus important 
Comme quoi, on se laisse aller et on oublie le principal


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:


 Fais pas cette tête, on parle que de flood


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié les cons.    :love:



Il n'y en a pas tant que ça. Ceux en place suffisent amplement à la tâche.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:


voila vous avez choqué mon darkounet   si c'est comme ca je rentre


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

nato mon chou du calme il est parti  

On est d'accord, mais c'est fini chhhhhhh....tout doux mon coeur   

Il a juste voulu dire entre les lignes, qu'il aimait pas les "nioubies" qui postaient que dans le bar histoire de se detendre...non non non, je n'ai pas de merite...sortez moi du grand bureau et mettez moi a ma place, a recurer les chiottes envomités du bar !   

Becots et beaux reves za vous :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:



Dark tu as lu aussi :affraid: Le maître floodorori bien aimé a bien dit ce qu'il a dit ? :affraid:


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

ah nan pas parti...j'ai rien dit


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas cette tête, on parle que de flood



M'enfin


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

ben on peut aimer certaines choses tout en admettant qu'elles sont nulles. Les coudboules c'est nul mais ça me fait plaisir d'en recevoir. :love: Le flood c'est nul, mais parfois j'aime bien le pratiquer. :love:Et je me suis déjà attaché à des cons, aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Il a juste voulu dire entre les lignes, qu'il aimait pas les "nioubies" qui postaient que dans le bar histoire de se detendre...non non non, je n'ai pas de merite...sortez moi du grand bureau et mettez moi a ma place, a recurer les chiottes envomités du bar !



C'est toujours un plaisir d'apprendre d'une autre bouche que la mienne (sans nul doute charmante) ce que j'ai voulu dire. Merci d'avoir lu "entre" mes lignes : je mesure mieux la distance qui nous sépare et qui, insensiblement, me rapproche de l'enfer...


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben on peut aimer certaines choses tout en admettant qu'elles sont nulles. Les coudboules c'est nul mais ça me fait plaisir d'en recevoir. :love: Le flood c'est nul, mais parfois j'aime bien le pratiquer. :love:Et je me suis déjà attaché à des cons, aussi.



poildep...tu veux m'epouser ? :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> voila vous avez choqué mon darkounet   si c'est comme ca je rentre


Y a des métros en suisse ? :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin


 Il est malade, là c'est sûr


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours un plaisir d'apprendre d'une autre bouche que la mienne (sans nul doute charmante) ce que j'ai voulu dire. Merci d'avoir lu "entre" mes lignes : je mesure mieux la distance qui nous sépare et qui, insensiblement, me rapproche de l'enfer...



merci...

je m'autoderisionne au poil et suis ravie de ton eloge


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> poildep...tu veux m'epouser ? :love:


 j'ai juste dit que je m'attachais parfois aux cons. Je n'épouse personne !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai juste dit que je m'attachais parfois aux cons. Je n'épouse personne !



     :love:


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai juste dit que je m'attachais parfois aux cons. Je n'épouse personne !



rho pourtant,avec tout ça, j'ai vraiment cru que j'avais des chances  

 je finirais avec un autre mal aimé de Macgé alors  là j'ai des preuves d'avoir mes chances   il est couché d'ailleurs...j'va le rejoindre...je rêverais de ta casquette mon poildep  :d


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2004)

geek ici ?


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> geek ici ?


 gili gili ?


----------



## cecil (3 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours un plaisir d'apprendre d'une autre bouche que la mienne



et quelle bouche... !








un entonnoir à gencives



 





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (sans nul doute charmante)



C'est pour cela que je te surnome : poupée 










			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'avoir lu "entre" mes lignes



généreuses



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> je mesure mieux la distance



(ça tu peux le dire) trois bourelets et deux hérnies superposées



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> et qui, insensiblement



ils n'ont pas le côté tactile approprié pour une bonne laitière comme toi 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> me rapproche de



ahaa ?



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> l'enfer...



enlève ta bouillotte d'entre tes cuisses






    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

Plus personne ici ?   

J'me sens VRAIMENT seul.....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Novembre 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Mais peut etre est-il temps d'en finir avec ce systéme de coudbouls ?


  J'arrive un peu après la bataille mais il me semble que c'est pas une bonne idée. Tu veux voir a quoi ressemble un forum sans coups de boule?
  Bah y a personne    



  C'est bon, j'y suis deja...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2004)

Les coud'boules sont morts, vive l'Ultra-Coud'boule 










ça veux dire quelque chose ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Les coud'boules sont morts, vive l'Ultra-Coud'boule
> 
> 
> ça veux dire quelque chose ça ?



non,  mais venant de toi (comme de moi d' ailleur ) c'est normal !!!!      :love:


----------



## coincoincoin (5 Novembre 2004)

coincoin ?


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

coincoincoin a dit:
			
		

> coincoin ?


 Salut Alèm !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

coincoincoin a dit:
			
		

> coincoin ?



coin coin coincoin coincoincoin coinnnnnnnn


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

Merde les canards se parlent entre eux


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Merde les canards se parlent entre eux



Je parle pas le trole poilue plein de mouche j'ai pas pris l'option  :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Merde les canards se parlent entre eux



normal en période de chasse...


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> coin coin coincoin coincoincoin coinnnnnnnn


Traduction simultanée :

Nan j'peux pas venir à la fête ce soir, j'ai les enfants a garder et tu connais Dame Coincoin, elle est pas du genre souple (olé  )


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

Bassman lache ce canard et ce rouleau de scotch ! :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

Heuuuuuuuuuu  de quoi tu parles ???  

Pfffffffffffffffffffff toujours a surveiller ce que je fais toi


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Traduction simultanée :
> 
> Nan j'peux pas venir à la fête ce soir, j'ai les enfants a garder et tu connais Dame Coincoin, elle est pas du genre souple (olé  )



Tu dois encore t'entrainer c'est pas tout à fait sa


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> coin coin coincoin coincoincoin coinnnnnnnn


Tradustion simultannée, 2eme prise :

Ouais je l'ai niquée la Simone, bon a 87 ans c'est pas terrible mais elle est pétée de thunes et avec un peu de chance elle me mettra sur l'heritage.


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois encore t'entrainer c'est pas tout à fait sa


 T'es pas encore en cours, toi ?!!! :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (5 Novembre 2004)

Tu as fait le plein de cidre ? :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fait le plein de cidre ? :mouais:


 .....


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> .....


 c'etait quoi le sujet ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

J'arrive pas non plus à suivre, ça va trop vite!!!


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive pas non plus à suivre, ça va trop vite!!!


 c'est pas grave, j'ai vu la premiere page, c'est un train


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas grave, j'ai vu la premiere page, c'est un train


 Si tu le dis...


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le dis...


 va voir, tu donneras ton avis


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> va voir, tu donneras ton avis


 Je vais voir et te dis...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est du flood ici ???


 En effet! Tu as raison Grug!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive pas non plus à suivre, ça va trop vite!!!


 Tu devais pas me bouler toi?


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> En effet! Tu as raison Grug!


 ah, qu'est ce que je te disais, hein ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

je comprends pas je dois flooder ici ou pas? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je comprends pas je dois flooder ici ou pas? :hein:








*NON , ni ici ni ailleur*


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *NON , ni ici ni ailleur*


c'est toi qui me dit sa ????  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi qui me dit sa ????  :rateau:


 Roberta, *sa* serait pas ta mère, des fois ?


----------



## cecil (5 Novembre 2004)

Elle n'est pas par là Raquel Ochmonek ? (Doc Evil) ????


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Roberta, *sa* serait pas ta mère, des fois ?






il pourrait !!!
il a l'age des environs de ma fifille !!!


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il pourrait !!!
> il a l'age des environs de ma fifille !!!


 J'adore !!! :love:   
 Elle a des environs, ta fille ? :hein::rose::love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'adore !!! :love:
> Elle a des environs, ta fille ? :hein::rose::love:





oui 16


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'est pas par là Raquel Ochmonek ? (Doc Evil) ????



Tu ne peux déjà plus te passer de moi...


----------



## cecil (5 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne peux déjà plus te passer de moi...




faut bien arrondir les fins de mois....






:love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> faut bien arrondir les fins de mois....



Les faims de moi sont toujours arrondies.  :love:


----------



## cecil (5 Novembre 2004)

Oui on frise les personnages de Nicky de St Phalle 






je t'avais dit que le body à pois noirs sur fond rouge ça faisait un brin......  tarte


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Je t'avais dit que le body à pois noirs sur fond rouge ça faisait un brin......  tarte



Tu me connais : je préfère avoir l'air tarte qu'ordinaire...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Oui on frise les personnages de Nicky de St Phalle
> 
> je t'avais dit que le body à pois noirs sur fond rouge ça faisait un brin......  tarte


    





j'aurais dit plutot coccinelle


----------



## cecil (5 Novembre 2004)

C'est vrai, c'est vrai...





l'ordinaire c'est quand tu prépares ton Ossobuco, le samedi midi, en buvant ton petit Chablis pour te donner du c½ur  à l'ouvrage (on est tantouze de luxe ou bien on ne l'est pas, hein ?!) et qu'au bout du temps de cuisson, au bout de 5 bouteilles, tu fais la truie sur le comptoir devant Gourmet TV en hurlant "c'est moooooooaaaaa la plus boudinéeeeee, Maïté t'es qu'un furoncle rachitique".  


c'est ça l'ordinaire, chez toi, le week-end.





Et moi j'ai encore dû commander une Pizza. faire les politesses d'usage au minet qui à l'habitude de t'apporter les tiennes la semaine.





.... l'ordinaire.......





Bon je vais appeler Ludivine, on à une soirée Goth et on cherche le gras double pour le barbecue dans la cave.... tu viens ?


----------



## cecil (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais dit plutot coccinelle






t'as pas vus le morceau si je comprends bien....





parceque si il se met à voler, on vas avoir une éclipse totale et l'impression que c'est un des vaisseaux de Independance Day qui débarque


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> l'ordinaire c'est quand tu prépares ton Ossobuco, le samedi midi, en buvant ton petit Chablis pour te donner du c½ur  à l'ouvrage (on est tantouze de luxe ou bien on ne l'est pas, hein ?!) et qu'au bout du temps de cuisson, au bout de 5 bouteilles, tu fais la truie sur le comptoir devant Gourmet TV en hurlant "c'est moooooooaaaaa la plus boudinéeeeee, Maïté t'es qu'un furoncle rachitique".
> 
> 
> c'est ça l'ordinaire, chez toi, le week-end.



C'est tellement ça !!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui 16



écoute je cherche justement une jolie demoiselle qui aime le mac et moi par dessus tout, si elle correspond au profil ca le fait  :rateau:


----------



## cecil (5 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> écoute je cherche justement une jolie demoiselle qui aime le mac et moi par dessus tout, si elle correspond au profil ca le fait  :rateau:


 DocEvil


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> écoute je cherche justement une jolie demoiselle qui aime le mac et moi par dessus tout, si elle correspond au profil ca le fait  :rateau:




fifille est trop belle et trop jeune   

de toute façon elle est plutot xp ....disons plutot msn


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil



Lol ^^
Le Doc n'aime pas les nioub's dans mon genre


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil






oui bon produit    
il est quoté a 7,7 :love:  :love: http://forums.macg.co/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/163/sort/7/cat/all/page/1


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fifille est trop belle


je confirme dj ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Lol ^^
> Le Doc n'aime pas les nioub's dans mon genre



Le doc aime tout le monde _a priori_ et plus particulièrement certains _a posteriori_. 
Par contre, je n'aime pas tout le monde tout le temps.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui bon produit
> il est quoté a 7,7 :love:  :love: http://forums.macg.co/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/163/sort/7/cat/all/page/1



Franchement, je trouve que ce produit est largement surévalué. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je confirme dj ...




mais quel saint m'est tombé sur la tete
le jours que je lui ai envoyé la photo de fifille


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je confirme dj ...



Bon bon



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> fifille est trop belle et trop jeune
> 
> de toute façon elle est plutot xp ....disons plutot msn



1) j'ai msn
2) une photo à l'appuie?
3)j'ai 17, elle a 16 dans 1 ans je peux me marrier, on aura le temps de faire connaissance  :rateau: 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le doc aime tout le monde a priori et plus particulièrement certains a posteriori.
> Par contre, je n'aime pas tout le monde tout le temps



Et la en ce moment tu m'aime  :love: ??  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Et la en ce moment tu m'aime  :love: ??  :rateau:



Tu veux rire ? Tu es comme un frère !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux rire ? Tu es comme un frère !



T'as pas 100 balles frérot ?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Bon bon
> 
> 3)j'ai 17, elle a 16 dans 1 ans je peux me marrier, on aura le temps de faire connaissance  :rateau:







reve mon tresor, le jours que fifille se marira 
la lune sera rouge


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas 100 balles frérot ?  :rateau:



Comme un frère éloigné si tu préfères...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> reve mon tresor, le jours que fifille se marira
> la lune sera rouge



Tu devrais faire gaffe tout de même : y'a eu une éclipse ce mois-ci...


----------



## cecil (5 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais faire gaffe tout de même : y'a eu une éclipse ce mois-ci...




avec des points noirs


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> avec des points noirs







on a fait le tour , on revient a la coccinelle !!!!


----------



## cecil (5 Novembre 2004)

Oui et puis vus ça taille, la DCA n'auras pas de probleme pour viser


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> reve mon tresor, le jours que fifille se marira
> la lune sera rouge



Va falloir soudoyer SM pour la photo j'le sent


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais quel saint m'est tombé sur la tete
> le jours que je lui ai envoyé la photo de fifille



Parle bien la France en plus !!!

Du caviar !!!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> reve mon tresor, le jours que fifille se marira
> la lune sera rouge




Ca peut s'arranger ca


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir soudoyer SM pour la photo j'le sent


exclu


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

attention ......il est beau ce chienchien!!!


----------

